# What is moon eye?



## Bethstang (Apr 24, 2012)

I am currently considering buying 2 male holland lops froma breeder, they are 8 weeks old and one of them the breeder is selling due tohim havingmoon eye. I have read that it is a genetic eye condition, so my question is should I still consider buying this rabbit, also these rabbits will be neutered, they will be pets only. What is the long term effects of moon eye, do rabbits eventually go blind? Also does the entire eye eventually turn white, similar to cataract?

Thanks so much

Beth


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 24, 2012)

I have no idea, but do know that blind rabbits can learn their surroundings & do just fine.


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 24, 2012)

I probably wouldn't buy them, that's just me. I'm fine with rescuing a bunny that has health issues but I don't think the breeder should necessarily be charging for bunnies with a genetic defect they produced. When I bred gerbils if I had one with a genetic flaw I'd separate the parents from breeding, and keep the "ill" ones or have them humanely put down if it was severe. I had one strain that seemed to develop internal tumors and another that had heart problems (would just collapse young). I retired those parents from breeding since as a breeder, the goal should be to produce healthy animals. Sure there are flukes and genetic anomalies that pop up, but if you're really attached to them, go for it. But if it were me, I'd find a different breeder or a rescue.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 25, 2012)

I think we need to distinguish life-shortening problems & other disabilities.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 25, 2012)

If it was me, I wouldn't buy that rabbit. Glaucoma is what Moon Eye is. Rabbits eventually go blind with this genetic defect. Breeders shouldn't sell any rabbit that has a genetic problem, which is past off to the owner who really gets attached to the bunny. And does incur medical expenses down the road. Something that you will have to consider. All rabbits do incur medical expenses, but this will definitely happen.

I'd also be afraid of the other rabbit as well. Is it in the same litter? 

K


----------



## ArdenBunny (Apr 26, 2012)

LaylaLop wrote:


> I probably wouldn't buy them, that's just me. I'm fine with rescuing a bunny that has health issues but I don't think the breeder should necessarily be charging for bunnies with a genetic defect they produced. When I bred gerbils if I had one with a genetic flaw I'd separate the parents from breeding, and keep the "ill" ones or have them humanely put down if it was severe. I had one strain that seemed to develop internal tumors and another that had heart problems (would just collapse young). I retired those parents from breeding since as a breeder, the goal should be to produce healthy animals. Sure there are flukes and genetic anomalies that pop up, but if you're really attached to them, go for it. But if it were me, I'd find a different breeder or a rescue.




:yeahthat:


----------

